

Ask HN: How do you build a team? - hansy

For certain projects where different roles are required for collaboration, how do you build your team? What does the process look like for you? What are the challenges you face in the process?
======
lifeguard
0\. No prima donnas.

1\. Ask yourself: Can the prospective team member 'do it'?

2\. Have an open planning process and get buy in from team members.

